# Cleaning sticky gaffer tape residue off decals



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes I know its an unusual request but when I gaffer taped my home made fridge vent covers on at Christmas when I pulled them off the gaffer tape left like a sticky residue and it looks a mess. Some of it is on the side Decals. I can scrape it off carefully with my finger nail but I also scraped a bit of Decal off. 

Whats the best way to clean it off gently without removing the decals? I know I should have done it months ago but only just remembered when I got the van out for this trip.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

A bit of white spirit on a cloth and a bit of gentle finger tip rubbing.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

As above or WD-40 on a bit of tissue.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ok thanks. I have WD 40 here so will give it a try. If its no good Ill try some white spirit


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Give over Barry

You've changed those decals to HYMER in preparation for selling haven't you :grin2:

Sandra:wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> As above or WD-40 on a bit of tissue.
> 
> Peter


Thats worked a treat Peter thanks. I should have posted before picking at it! 

It might do for a few other stains and marks as well but thats enough for today. 



aldra said:


> Give over Barry
> 
> You've changed those decals to HYMER in preparation for selling haven't you :grin2:
> 
> Sandra:wink2:


You mean like these Sandra?  Hymer Decals

Great idea!!


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Look at the WD40 website there's over a thousand uses for it some you would never have dreamt of


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah but remember it non alcoholic Barry.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

barryd said:


> Thats worked a treat Peter thanks. I should have posted before picking at it!
> 
> *It might do for a few other stains and marks as well but thats enough for today. *
> 
> I think you are going to need very strong detergent for those sort of stains...


----------

